
Recursion to Iteration; or:  I wish Python had tail-call elimination - danso
http://blog.moertel.com/posts/2013-05-11-recursive-to-iterative.html
======
beagle3
Deserves an upvote, if only for using the correct term "tail call
elimination", rather than the often used "tail call optimization". It is not
an optimization, as its existence can change a correct well defined program
between "works" and "not works".

